# Day Gecko Pics...



## Jase (10 Sep 2010)

Thought I'd share a few snaps of some day geckos from my collection  8) 

_Phelsuma ornata _adult male









_Phelsuma cepediana _adult male


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2010)

Wow those are Stunning.


----------



## Jase (10 Sep 2010)

Thanks Gill, they are even better in the 'scales'


----------



## Themuleous (10 Sep 2010)

They are funky looking fella's 

Sam


----------



## Jase (13 Sep 2010)

Some more...

Adult female _Phelsuma borbonica mater_




Juvenile _Phelsuma pasteuri_


----------



## Garuf (13 Sep 2010)

What pretty animals, are they difficult? What do they need equipment wise?


----------



## Jase (13 Sep 2010)

Cheers Garuf, they're easy to be honest. Like anything, get the setup right and they look after themselves. Spotlight for basking, UV tube, vivarium with plenty of hiding places, feed them fruit baby food and crickets a few times a week, spray the enclosure every to every other day to increase RH and provide drinking water. Feel free to ask any more questions you may have.


----------



## Westyggx (13 Sep 2010)

Jase, do you breed Gecko's? is it easy?


----------



## Jase (13 Sep 2010)

I keep them, and they breed themselves    I don't claim to do anything special to get them to breed, just keep them in pairs and away they go. I used to incubate the eggs until a few months ago but now i leave them where they're laid


----------



## Westyggx (14 Sep 2010)

Thats pretty cool, i suspect you could make a bit of money selling them!


----------



## Mirf (4 Nov 2010)

Your ornata is pretty darn smexy. Gotta love the day gecko's


----------



## mlgt (4 Nov 2010)

Lovely looking geckos.
The only geckos Ive seen were in China when they come out at night.
Scared the hell out of me lol!


----------

